# Cargador de baterias 2 diodos en la placa son + o - ?



## NANDILLO (Feb 7, 2017)

ayuda tengo un cargado de baterias nesecito saber sin los dos diodos que trae la placa son positivos o negativos son diodos de alternador ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2017)

Hay que medirlos ya que vienen ambos tipos positivo y negativo a carcasa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 7, 2017)

Un dibujo o mejor aun buenas fotos  de como estas armado ese cargador serias muy bienvenido para puder determinar su correcta polaridad ya que hay las dos posibilidades.
Seguramente esa placa mectalica (y dicipador) si queda ayslada de la caja y como estas conectada internamente indica su correcta polaridad.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 8, 2017)

Hola, bueno, por lógica, es cuestión de observar a que bornes de batería va el punto de conexión común de dichos diodos. Por ejem. si dicho común se conecta al terminal (+), entonces los catodos están unidos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 9, 2017)

No existen los diodos positivos ni los negativos.
Los diodos son diodos.
Pon un esquema o una foto.
Me imagino que circuito es, pero no lo sé.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 9, 2017)

los diodos son diodos, no hay de otra, la manera mas facil es fijarte donde esta conectada la pinza que va al positivo de la pila
los diodos automotrices tienen el siguiente encapsulado












https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/cargador-baterias-schumacher-diodos-124765/


----------

